# Larger Communion Cups



## recosby (Dec 20, 2011)

One of my pet peeves with the modern administration of the Supper is the size of the portions. I would actually like to get enough bread and wine to actually be able to taste them. With the bread it is easy enough change, but without going to a common cup I have yet to find larger communion cups. I am wondering if anyone else has looked into this and found a solution?


----------



## Andres (Dec 20, 2011)

How big of a cup do you use now and how big do you want? We use the smaller cups but I can taste the wine just fine.


----------



## Marrow Man (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, welcome to the Puritan Board. Please fix your signature per the Board rules. Click on the link in my name if you need help.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 20, 2011)

"Drink ye all of it..."

"All of that??"


----------



## recosby (Dec 20, 2011)

Andres said:


> How big of a cup do you use now and how big do you want? We use the smaller cups but I can taste the wine just fine.



I actually do not use anything yet, the first service for my church is next month. I am used to using the standard size cups and will continue to do so if I have to. since I am in the process of buying new I would like to see if there is anything larger. I too can taste the wine in the small cups, but I do desire a larger amount. 

I have heard through the years several complain about the size of the portions, including a couple of my Seminary professors, but I have never heard anyone give a solution.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 20, 2011)

My old church for years used two ounce shot glasses (you can buy in quantity from bar supply store). Fill third to half full is plenty. You may need to go to table posture to spare those carrying the trays however.


----------



## recosby (Dec 20, 2011)

NaphtaliPress said:


> My old church for years used two ounce shot glasses (you can buy in quantity from bar supply store). Fill third to half full is plenty. You may need to go to table posture to spare those carrying the trays however.



What did they use for trays?


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Dec 20, 2011)

My church just uses small glasses and pours a small enough quanitity that works. We use a loaf of bread and everyone tears off their desired amount! We have the Lord's Supper weekly as well.

I always taste the wine just fine  Which is nice... I grew up Baptist and we only ever had grape juice in those tiny plastic cups.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't remember but I think they were round and had an inch lip around them. That kept them from moving around. One of the elder's at Christ Covenant RPC in Wylie would recall the setup. I don't know what CCRPC does; maybe Joshua or Rev. Ruddell can chime in here.



recosby said:


> What did they use for trays?


----------



## Edward (Dec 20, 2011)

You also need to consider budget and logistic issues. Non-standard sizes are likely to cost more if disposable, and of course, the cost of filling them will increase. And if shot glasses are used, who will wash, dry, and put them away?


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Dec 20, 2011)

Deacons or someone did it every week. It didn't seem to be a problem. Now with a large or really big church, that would be quite a set of glassware to manage.


Edward said:


> And if shot glasses are used, who will wash, dry, and put them away?


----------



## Andres (Dec 20, 2011)

Edward said:


> And if shot glasses are used, who will wash, dry, and put them away?



We don't use the shot glass size, but we do use glass non-disposable. Usually the children will collect empty cups/glasses from the pews after service while everyone is chatting and then one or two women of the church will give them a quick wash. It only takes about 10-15 mins.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Dec 21, 2011)

View attachment 2539

This is the cup we use. We commune at a table a the front of the Church, and the cups are on a tray that is passed around by the communicants. Afterward, there are a few that wash them. It is a service they enjoy providing.

As for "spillage" we have not had a major accident, just a few drops on occasion. We use a regular metal tray with a rubber mat to keep things stable. One of our elders has said that he's considering making a tray with divided "pockets" for each cup. To my mind it's not necessary, but it might be useful.


----------



## Brother John (Dec 21, 2011)

Rev. Todd Ruddell said:


> View attachment 2539
> 
> This is the cup we use. We commune at a table a the front of the Church, and the cups are on a tray that is passed around by the communicants. Afterward, there are a few that wash them. It is a service they enjoy providing.
> 
> As for "spillage" we have not had a major accident, just a few drops on occasion. We use a regular metal tray with a rubber mat to keep things stable. One of our elders has said that he's considering making a tray with divided "pockets" for each cup. To my mind it's not necessary, but it might be useful.



Where did the church purchase these cups/shot glasses?


----------



## J. Dean (Dec 21, 2011)

You could always use a common cup! 

(runs and hides)


----------



## ReadBavinck (Dec 22, 2011)

These stainless steel communion cups a lot more wine than the disposable plastic cups.


----------



## recosby (Dec 23, 2011)

ReadBavinck said:


> These stainless steel communion cups a lot more wine than the disposable plastic cups.



Chris, Is that the cup you use? For some reason we were nerver able to be there on a Sunday that you administered the supper. I have seen these online, but they appeared to be approximately the same size as the standard cup.

---------- Post added at 12:56 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:54 AM ----------




J. Dean said:


> You could always use a common cup!



Part of me likes this idea, Part of me is scared to death of doing it.

---------- Post added at 01:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:56 AM ----------

Thanks for all of the input. It got me started looking in different places. I think that right now I am leaning towards using this cup and this tray. The added bonus of this cup is that it comes not only clear, but also tinted in a couple of different colors so that I can use a different color to distinguish the few cups of grape juice from the wine.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Dec 23, 2011)

We got them from AceMart here in the Dallas Metroplex area. I believe they're available online. Check the AceMart website.


----------



## dudley (Dec 23, 2011)

*I agree with Edward*



Edward said:


> You also need to consider budget and logistic issues. Non-standard sizes are likely to cost more if disposable, and of course, the cost of filling them will increase. And if shot glasses are used, who will wash, dry, and put them away?



I agree with Edward. Our church uses the disposable plastic cups which are also able to fit in the place holders on the back of the bench pew in front of you. The elders distribute the bread and then the communion wine in trays. We pass the tray of bread and each take a piece of the bread. It is a whole wheat type bread cut into edible pieces. After we eat the communion bread the elders pass the trays of wine in cups to each of us as they did the bread. We pass the tray down the pew to the next person and another elder picks it up on the other side of the pew. The ushers help pick up the disposable cups after the service.
Sometimes we pass the trays to collect the cups. I think the expense of changing is what may be a problem. I like the way Presbyterians and Baptists do communion after experiencing many methods in different protestant churches after leaving the roman catholic church. The Episcopal church I went to when I first became protestant did communion like the Catholics; so did the Lutherans. Their service was very much like the blasphemous RC mass. The Methodist church I explored had people come up to the table and take the bread and then drink from a common cup for the wine. The service was not like the mass and I liked that. When I found the Baptist and Presbyterian services I knew it was the way I think The Lord Christ wanted the communion service to be, Very simple and not ritualistic like the Roman catholics do it, which I think is an abomination.


----------

